# fluffy face



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

dally wanted cuddles


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awww  so fluffy!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Dally is the fluffiest tiel in the world


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

ahh Fluffy!!  

She lets you really get in there.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

shes just the most cuddly thing ive ever met. 

and she'd be fluffier if munch didnt pluck her the other day lol
shes got a big bald spot

D:


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

omg! Why did Munch do that? and out of nowhere?


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

btw it's really funny to scroll up and down with the mouse while viewing those pictures. It looks like Dally is actually moving!

If you aren't on a laptop. I am at work so have a regular mouse.


----------



## 4birdsNC (Dec 4, 2010)

Bad Munch... I love Dally, she is so preaty, and you can tell she is devoted to you. Hows Tsuka doing?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

tsuka is doing very well. hes picked up a few new whistles too. he wants nothing to do with us still though 

yeah munch did that. munch has been really bad lately to the point where she gets her own out of cage time away from the other 2. she did it just because shes munch and she thinks its funny to chase dally everywhere. dally wasnt fast enough....


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Lulu The Tiel said:


> btw it's really funny to scroll up and down with the mouse while viewing those pictures. It looks like Dally is actually moving!
> 
> If you aren't on a laptop. I am at work so have a regular mouse.


ha ha just done it and i agree


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

lulu, you got everyone doing it lol im on a laptop too but i can still scroll down the page


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Aw look at that fuzzy little face, what a cutie


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

what a cutie patootie


----------



## TRose (May 22, 2011)

aww sweet bird


----------

